# FreeBSD on MacBook running Lion



## ddaley (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I really want to be able to dual boot FreeBSD 8.x and OSX Lion on my late 2007 (white) MacBook3,1.

I started with the instructions here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook

I was not able to get very far. I created the partition using Boot Camp and rebooted using the FreeBSD 8.2 install DVD.  I went into "Fix It" mode as suggested.  However, when I run fdisk, it essentially outputs this:


```
**** Working on device /dev/md0 *****
parameters extracted from in-core disklabel are:
cylinders=0 heads=255 sectors/tracks=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

parameters to be used for BIOS calculations are::
cylinders=0 heads=255 sectors/tracks=63 (16065 blks/cyl)

Media sector size is 512
Warning: BIOS sector numbering starts with sector 1
Information from DOS bootblock is:
The data for partition 1 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 2 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 3 is:
<UNUSED>
The data for partition 4 is:
sysid 165 (0xa5),(FreeBSD/NetBSD/386BSD)
  start 0, size 50000 (24 Meg), flag 80 (active)
    beg: cyl 0/head 0/sector 1;
    end: cyl 1023/head 254/sector 63
```


Did Lion change or do away with the compatibility fdisk table?  Has anyone installed FreeBSD on a MacBook that is currently running Lion?

Thanks


----------



## gordon@ (Nov 27, 2011)

You are using /dev/md0 which is a memory disk. Check which device you should be using. Probably /dev/ad0.


----------



## ddaley (Nov 27, 2011)

Alright... I made it to this step of the wiki:



> Run "gpart show ad4" and verify block numbers match those shown by fdisk.



Only problem is that my block numbers do not match what I set using fdisk.  The first partition is supposed to start on 1 and have a size of 409639.  However, *gpart show ad4* shows that it starts on 40 and has a size of 409600.

Is there a way to set the correct values using gpart?

The other partitions look correct in both fdisk and gpart.  Partition 1 only shows the correct values in fdisk.


----------



## ddaley (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I read further down in the troubleshooting section of the wiki, and my gpart shows the same info for partition 1 in the troubleshooting area.  

I can boot to OSX, but no other boot options appear when holding down Option during boot.  I can boot to OSX or to Recovery HD.  There is no option for FreeBSD at this point.


----------



## ddaley (Nov 28, 2011)

An update... 

I installed the OSX boot manager rEFIt ( http://refit.sourceforge.net/ ) and that allowed me to see the FreeBSD partition during boot.  However, selecting that partition caused the computer to then hang.


----------

